# 1FAST400 Contact



## x~factor (Dec 9, 2010)

I placed an order through 1Fast400 on the 1st and my order has not shipped yet according to their website. I tried emailing them but no response. Does anyone have any direct contact with this company? I'd like to save this order and not cancel it through my credit card. Thanks.


----------



## x~factor (Dec 10, 2010)

Their 800 number (800-975-8125) is no longer in service! WTF!?!?!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 10, 2010)

MuscleMaster is going bankrupt, they actually own several online shops besides 1FAST400/BulkNutrition, they continue taking orders but they won't ship you anything. 

Call your bank and dispute the credit card charge.

Do a search here, there was a thread on this awhile ago.


----------



## SFW (Dec 10, 2010)

i probably spent 3 k on supps since 05 there. They had a decent forum as well...Until that faggot Dennis cracked the whip and brought in a bunch of homo-mods. 

DRSE made a mass migration from there.

Id never use em again. Shady fucks.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 10, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Id never use em again. Shady fucks.



good idea since they won't ship you any products. lol


----------



## SFW (Dec 10, 2010)

true. 90% of orders were missing items as well. Probably had a buncha chimps packing the boxes or sum10.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 10, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> i probably spent 3 k on supps since 05 there. They had a decent forum as well...Until that faggot Dennis cracked the whip and brought in a bunch of homo-mods.
> 
> DRSE made a mass migration from there.
> 
> Id never use em again. Shady fucks.



And IM hasn't been the same since.


----------



## SFW (Dec 10, 2010)

GWCH!


----------



## cappo5150 (Dec 10, 2010)

Dam i ordered stuff from there also last week.


----------



## x~factor (Dec 10, 2010)

Prince said:


> MuscleMaster is going bankrupt, they actually own several online shops besides 1FAST400/BulkNutrition, they continue taking orders but they won't ship you anything.




Wow that sucks ass! Besides IronMag, where would be a safe place to order with similar price range as 1Fast400? I just need O/N Gold Standard protein shake.


----------



## cappo5150 (Dec 10, 2010)

Amazon had the same price for ON whey, but decided to use 1fast cuz they "had" other stuff i wanted to order.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 10, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> i probably spent 3 k on supps since 05 there. They had a decent forum as well...Until that faggot Dennis cracked the whip and brought in a bunch of homo-mods.
> 
> DRSE made a mass migration from there.
> 
> Id never use em again. Shady fucks.



LOL @ 1fast400!  Don't bother.  The CT started there and we ended up getting banned (after spending a ton of $), then migrated to anabolicminds.com.  They turned out to be a buncha faggots as well and we all got banned for having some personality, unlike the owner.  So, we found our new home here and haven't looked back.  Just order your shit here.  Who needs creatine ba and neovar when you can order gears and 'tides.

Incidentally, 1fast400 ended up shutting down their forum soon after banning us due to lack of actividad.  We were stronger in death than in life!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 10, 2010)

x~factor said:


> Wow that sucks ass! Besides IronMag, where would be a safe place to order with similar price range as 1Fast400? I just need O/N Gold Standard protein shake.



you could support our sponsor: OrbitNutrition.com


----------



## 1Fast400 (Dec 26, 2010)

I would like to add, I had nothing to do with this company.  I sold in 06.


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 26, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> i probably spent 3 k on supps since 05 there. They had a decent forum as well...Until that faggot Dennis cracked the whip and brought in a bunch of homo-mods.
> 
> DRSE made a mass migration from there.
> 
> Id never use em again. Shady fucks.


 
Word!!! Gayest forum ever!!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 26, 2010)

1Fast400 said:


> I would like to add, I had nothing to do with this company.  I sold in 06.




Negged for selling it to a buncha fags.  Even their phenibut sucks ass now.


----------



## 1Fast400 (Dec 26, 2010)

They haven't had private label products, 1fast400 brand, for a year.  Just go to smartpowders.com


----------



## JMRQ (Dec 26, 2010)

1Fast400 said:


> They haven't had private label products, 1fast400 brand, for a year.  Just go to smartpowders.com



Well look who decided to post


----------



## 1Fast400 (Dec 26, 2010)

A paddle? Wtf? Haha


----------



## Saney (Dec 26, 2010)

1Fast400 is the gayest fucking garbage ever, Next to only standing 5'6 of course..

But still, BulkNutrition was homo land where all the Queer knob shuffles decide what was and wasn't going with your latest order..

Fuckk them, and fuck all their mods.. and I want Prince's Cock (it has to be bigger than mine)


----------



## 1Fast400 (Dec 26, 2010)

This is your rep comment: 

You love BN\'s Cock and don\'t you dare LIE ABOUT IT YOU MOTHER FUCKER!

Haha, you are a strange dude.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 26, 2010)

1Fast400 said:


> This is your rep comment:
> 
> You love BN\'s Cock and don\'t you dare LIE ABOUT IT YOU MOTHER FUCKER!
> 
> Haha, you are a strange dude.


They tie your name to the current company, and I understand that.

I started doing biz with 1fast400 maybe 8 years ago. Best products, best price, best delivery.... really good sup company. Your name is Mike, right? Kudos, and sorry these jackwads don't understand you sold the company almost 5 years ago....


----------



## 1Fast400 (Dec 26, 2010)

Yeah I started 1fast400 in 02, sold it in 06, it has since been sold again as part of a bank receivership


----------



## Arnold (Dec 27, 2010)

1Fast400 said:


> Yeah I started 1fast400 in 02, sold it in 06, it has since been sold again as part of a bank receivership



Mike,

do you still have your brick and mortar store?

just curious why did you start up another online supplement store and product line?


----------



## 1Fast400 (Dec 27, 2010)

Sold my brick store in 05.  I'm heavily involved in the industry.  From almost every side now.  From media, production, mail order, etc.  My non compete went out at the start of the year.  So I threw something together just to see what would happen.  I enjoy mail order way more than the other side, such as company ownership.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 27, 2010)

I have thought many times of opening a retail store, but I don't think I would enjoy the work and responsibility that goes into it. I have enough work with IronMagazine and IronMagLabs, no need to add more stress.


----------



## 1Fast400 (Dec 27, 2010)

It's low margin, bitchy customers and a 365 day job.  It can be very frustrating


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 27, 2010)

1Fast400 said:


> They haven't had private label products, 1fast400 brand, for a year. Just go to smartpowders.com


 
Just making sure I'm clear. I this your site now? smartpowders.com

I used to buy from you back in the day and you always treated me very well.


----------



## 1Fast400 (Dec 27, 2010)

Yes


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 27, 2010)

Awesome and congrats on your new venture.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 6, 2011)

bump to this thread to give people a heads up on this.  im still getting weekly emails from bulknutrition


----------



## Arnold (Mar 6, 2011)

Stay away from bulknutrition and all other sites that are/were owned by musclemasters, they are bankrupt scammers!


----------



## Saney (Mar 6, 2011)

Prince said:


> Stay away from bulknutrition and all other sites that are/were owned by musclemasters, they are bankrupt scammers!



I just made a hooge order with BunkNutrition.. They sold me some Legit Gear that was promised to arrive in just a few short days!

I'll post pics of the said Gear to prove they are the best!


----------



## jagbender (Mar 7, 2011)

Mike is A OK 1fast 400  Nothing to do with BN

http://www.smartpowders.com/


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 7, 2011)

Prince said:


> Stay away from bulknutrition and all other sites that are/were owned by musclemasters, they are bankrupt scammers!


 
They have the best plant sterols and DHEA out there!!!


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 7, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> true. 90% of orders were missing items as well. Probably had a buncha chimps packing the boxes or sum10.


 
Remember that one faggot from Russia that kept posting about his order not being right?

Ahhh the good ol days at that forum...


----------



## lucasta (Mar 8, 2011)

Im still tryin to get them to refund my money for stuff I sent back to them 2 weeks ago, Its always some kind of fuckin run around with these shady bastards.


----------



## cappo5150 (Mar 8, 2011)

lucasta said:


> Im still tryin to get them to refund my money for stuff I sent back to them 2 weeks ago, Its always some kind of fuckin run around with these shady bastards.



Are you trying to get a refund through them or through your credit card comp? I called my CC and they reversed it rather quickly.


----------



## lucasta (Mar 8, 2011)

Trying through them but im hitting a wall. "oh ill have my manager call you tomorrow for your refund" guess what..no fuckin phone call today and naturally I get voice mail when I call back. Im so sick of dealing with these people. When I originally placed the order I emailed them just a couple hours later to cancel. Got an email back from someone named Emily that said my order was canceled, my credit card would NOT be charged and the authorization would come off in a couple days. Well it did then a few days later I have a big box on my porch and sure enough they charged me. I will NEVER do business with 1Fast400 or DA Muscle again. 

Guess Ill call the bank tomorrow to see what they can do.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 8, 2011)

i fail to see the problem if you actually got your stuff..


----------



## lucasta (Mar 8, 2011)

The problem is i canceled the order and was told it was canceled. I canceled for a reason and i guess I assumed when they tell you something like "your order is canceled" that they stand by their word and do what they say. But hey i guess they aint NTBM or Orbit so thats what I get huh. The simple fact is any email you send them gets bounced back, phone calls go unanswered, and if you do actually get them on the phone you get a run around. Thats my problem


----------



## Back2gym (Mar 16, 2011)

WHOA WTF! BN used to be reputable. I been outta the game for about 5 years, but they used to be great. I just ordered from them last nite... hope I get my stuff. 

1fast400 BCAA powders were good quality right? They were cheap but good..*<--is that statement still true??*


----------



## Back2gym (Mar 16, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Mike is A OK 1fast 400  Nothing to do with BN
> 
> Smart Powders



is smartpowders reputable?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2011)

Back2gym said:


> is smartpowders reputable?



yes, its owned by mike.. who was the founder of 1 fast 400


----------



## Back2gym (Mar 16, 2011)

PreMier said:


> yes, its owned by mike.. who was the founder of 1 fast 400



Oh yes..of course! .........Good ole Mike... lolz


----------



## Back2gym (Mar 17, 2011)

*OK UPDATE. Ordered three things. Whey, shaker cup, and metrx aminos....

I got the Whey and Shaker Cup... Where the eff is my Aminos?? nobody answers the phone on BN customer support number..I will wait two more days until I get my credit card company on the phone..*


----------



## Back2gym (Mar 17, 2011)

ok I finally got someone on the phone. MetRx is outta stock on their end. So I have to wait until thursday until they get more, prob wont get the package until monday. I hope they throw in a free t-shirt for all this.


----------

